# Dr Poe?



## Long Shot (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi all. I've just read the complete post initiated by Dr Poe on his elaboration of micro or nano gold in the Appalachians. Very interesting were the views from everyone on that and the peeing match that occurred between the Dr and Reno Chris. This post is about 3 years old and one of the comments was "the good Dr is no longer with us". So, did he die, leave on his own accord, banned? Would be interested to know.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because he was spreading misinformation.

I still think that adding a disclaimer in his signature would be a good thing. Keep the information that he sometimes came with false information close to his writing and not ten posts down.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree with the disclaimer, he was an artist at mixing truth with fiction, good information with pure nonsense.


----------



## Long Shot (Mar 7, 2015)

That is what I thought Butcher - seemed like a man of higher education but mixed and matched it up. Makes one wonder why smart people have to do this and I guess it goes along with Harold's signature line. There are also people who are book smart but when it comes to practical application, if they get out of their league, they "improvise" so to speak. Thanks guys for clearing it up.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 7, 2015)

butcher said:


> I agree with the disclaimer, he was an artist at mixing truth with fiction, good information with pure nonsense.


That would be a first for me. I'll try to remember to explore the possibility, as time allows. Please remind me if you don't see a change in the near future. 

It is beyond the capability of a moderator to alter a sig line, aside from his own. That's true so long as one does not have the pass word of the individual in question. In this case, the pass word can be changed, allowing access to his personal information. Even administrators don't have access to pass words, as they display as dots, not text. 

Harold


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 8, 2015)

Technically passwords can't be read as plain text because are saved to database using an encryption method, MD5 (thus obsolete today). Be aware of websites where you can retire your password as plain text, it must be reset.

Even having direct access to the raw database you won't read the plain passwords but the MD5 password (as phpBB uses) which will still take a couple of days, great luck and pretty powerful PC to be decoded.

Today, as said before, MD5 is obsolete and it has become the lowest encryption method acceptable. To call few, SHA-2, blowfish associated with hashing is what a secure website will look for. Upgrades can be done but it needs to come from the software makers.


----------



## Geo (Mar 8, 2015)

An admin may not have access to a members password but they do have the ability to change the password. Change the password to something you remember and then log in on that account and change what needs to be changed. If it is a banned member, remove the ban, change the password, log in on the account and change what needs to be changed, log out and log in on your account and replace the banned status.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 8, 2015)

Geo said:


> An admin may not have access to a members password but they do have the ability to change the password. Change the password to something you remember and then log in on that account and change what needs to be changed. If it is a banned member, remove the ban, change the password, log in on the account and change what needs to be changed, log out and log in on your account and replace the banned status.


An email could be sent to the original owner with the notification, don't know if the plain password will also be sent on the email but it shouldn't.

Edit: this site has email issues, right.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 8, 2015)

I am aware of what must be done to alter Poe's sig line. It's just that I have not done so previously. 
I made mention of a password not being at the disposal of administrators for good reason. I don't want even one reader to think that I, or Noxx, access private pages. In order for us to do so, we'd have to change the password to one of our choosing. That works fine, but now the individual who has been invaded can no longer access the board, as we have no clue what the password may have been, so it can't be restored. 

So then, my comments were, more or less, to assure readers that their private information is just that---private. And, should they try to access the board with their proper password, and are not able, it's a sure sign someone has made a change. I want readers to understand that is not a practice we employ. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Mar 9, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> I am aware of what must be done to alter Poe's sig line. It's just that I have not done so previously.
> I made mention of a password not being at the disposal of administrators for good reason. I don't want even one reader to think that I, or Noxx, access private pages. In order for us to do so, we'd have to change the password to one of our choosing. That works fine, but now the individual who has been invaded can no longer access the board, as we have no clue what the password may have been, so it can't be restored.
> 
> So then, my comments were, more or less, to assure readers that their private information is just that---private. And, should they try to access the board with their proper password, and are not able, it's a sure sign someone has made a change. I want readers to understand that is not a practice we employ.
> Harold



And I agree 100% as it should be. If it was anyone other than a banned member with no hope of ever rejoining the forum, I wouldn't have pointed it out.
Integrity of the forum must be maintained but someone like Poe should be exempt from consideration.


----------

